

The Sewol Tragedy: Part I – The Accident - mhb
http://askakorean.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-sewol-tragedy-part-i-accident.html

======
mhb
The Sewol Tragedy: Part II – Causes and Contributing Factors:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7695266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7695266)

